
World3: Modeling Limits to Growth. A Detailed World Forecaster - rsecora
https://insightmaker.com/insight/1954/The-World3-Model-A-Detailed-World-Forecaster
======
rsecora
The World3 model is a detailed simulation of human population growth from 1900
into the future. It includes many environmental and demographic factors.

In 1972, three scientists from MIT created a computer model that analyzed
global resource consumption and production. Their results shocked the world.

